# [OpenGL]  Paramètrage Intel (Résolu)

## nexus6

Hello world !

J'ai un petit souci sur ma Gentoo en ce qui concerne l'activation de l'OpenGL sur mon chipset Intel.

En effet :

```

eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

Quelqu'un aurait-il une suggestion pour pouvoir activer OpenGL sur mon chipset Intel ?

Par avance, merci.Last edited by nexus6 on Fri Jun 03, 2011 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

A priori, si tu utilises les pilotes libres intel (x86-video-intel, un truc du genre) c'est bon. Pour vérifier -> glxinfo

```

 $ glxinfo | grep -i direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

----------

## nexus6

Salut Poussin,

Apparemment, j'ai bien le rendu direct d'actif mais les écran de veille OpenGL c'est pas encore ça. Pourquoi je ne peux pas utiliser eselect set opengl pour Intel ? iI me semble que c'est possible de l'avoir et tout me parait correct pourtant...Last edited by nexus6 on Fri Jun 03, 2011 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Mais tu peux! Et c'est d'ailleurs selectionné. Les pilotes intel viennent de http://xorg.freedesktop.org/ donc c'est normal que ce soit xorg-x11 ^^

Sur le portable, je suis dans le même cas que toi, et tout roule (compiz fonctionne nickel)

```

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

     Available versions:  2.8.1 2.9.1 (~)2.10.0-r1 (~)2.11.0 2.13.0 2.14.0 (~)2.15.0{tbz2} {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  2.15.0{tbz2}(06:49:45 PM 05/23/2011)(dri)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for Intel cards

```

Pour info, mon desktop équipé nvidia utilisant les pilotes nouveau, c'est la même chose et tout roule également.

----------

## nexus6

Ah cool, merci pour cette précision  :Wink: 

----------

